# Rainbow Meadow Blending Calculator Gone.  Now what?



## draggirl

I used this site all the time for ideas on different scent blends.  I see they've taken this part of their site down and I'm not finding anything that even begins to compare.  

What are you all using as a blending calculator now?


----------



## lsg

The Rainbow Meadow calculator is sadly missed by many of us.  I have  searched for e.o. blends on the internet and printed out as many as I could find.  I also printed out a lot of information on blending top notes, middle notes and base notes.  I keep all of this info. in a special notebook.  If you are trying to blend on your own, use the Q-Tip method of testing to see if the blend smells good to you.


----------



## Genny

SMF has a EO chart that has blending ideas for some of the EO's
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/essential-oil-chart.html


----------



## serfmunke

Every time I get a new EO, I cry just a bit for I miss that Rainbow calculator. People have asked to buy this tool from them, not sure if that will ever be available, I surly would buy it. I love acquiring new blends but I am not an aromatherapist so it is difficult for me. I am kinda bumbling along here and hoping for some acceptable blends to result from my efforts.


----------



## judymoody

Try this as a starting point?

http://members.shaw.ca/Tickled/html/blends.html


----------



## IrishLass

Awesome link! Thanks judymoody!

IrishLass


----------



## lsg

Thanks for the link judymoody.  I printed out the list and added it to my notebook.


----------



## kharmon320

That is a great list!  Thanks judymoody for the link!


----------



## moosie

Thanks for sharing such awesome links/sources


----------



## Wyldwytch Studios

Judymoody...GREAT LINK...thank you.

Rose


----------



## serfmunke

Great! I like how she/he writes that these are some ideas to get you started, there are so many! I kept scrolling and the list kept on going, how generous! Thanks for hooking us up


----------



## brandi

Here is my perfume calculator:


http://serenityspagifts.com/perfume-fragrance-concentration-calculator/

What did the rainbow calculator do?  I would like to have it made.


----------



## nikriley

lsg said:


> Thanks for the link judymoody.  I printed out the list and added it to my notebook.



I realize I'm years late but I'm wondering if anyone still has this list that Genny posted. The website she provided, unfortunately, is no longer active.

"SMF has a EO chart that has blending ideas for some of the EO's
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/essential-oil-chart.html"


brandi said:


> Here is my perfume calculator:
> 
> 
> http://serenityspagifts.com/perfume-fragrance-concentration-calculator/
> 
> What did the rainbow calculator do?  I would like to have it made.



The calculator allowed you to plug in different essential oils to create a note blend/mix ratio for those oils. 

For example,  if you choose these oils - orange EO, frankincense EO, clove EO
then the blend/mix calculator would create something similar to this:
Orange EO 8drops, Frankincense EO 5drops, Clove EO 3drops


----------



## shunt2011

Wyldwytch Studios said:


> Judymoody...GREAT LINK...thank you.
> 
> Rose


 
This post is from 2012 and when I checked the link it doesn't go anywhere except a blank space.  Judy hasn't been here in quite some time.


----------



## IrishLass

Unfortunately, the OP, Judy, Genny, Brandi, and the others who posted to this thread haven't been active on the forum for quite awhile now.

I just clicked on the link that Genny gave, though, and it still works for me- the EO chart pops right up, and if I click on the "Aromatherapy-at-home" link at the bottom of the chart, that works for me as well.

Also- Brandi's link to her perfume calculator is still functioning for me, too. 

Judy's, on the other hand, is a dead link. 


IrishLass


----------

